# Ukaps meet?



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Anyone fancy an unoficial UKAP's meet some time late july/august time?
Finaly got my own mode of transport and have missed out on every meet until now


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2010)

LFKC hold one every month, you welcome to join us


----------



## mr. luke (18 Jun 2010)

Would be a nice first roadtrip 
I quite fancy that actually, Might  be a trek on a little 110cc scooter, but it will do the same speed as a car is allowed to go.


----------



## Nick16 (18 Jun 2010)

would be lovely to have a meet somewhere more south of london...


----------



## a1Matt (20 Jun 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> would be lovely to have a meet somewhere more south of london...



We've had a couple of lfkc meets in Surrey already 
We had one yesterday in North Kent.


----------



## mlgt (20 Jun 2010)

There will be one in South London on the last weekend of July. 

You can find details on my signature.


----------



## mr. luke (21 Jun 2010)

Any chance of one a bit more north?


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jun 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Any chance of one a bit more north?


Its not really South London, its north of the river


----------



## Garuf (21 Jun 2010)

Haha, Leeds for example?


----------



## mlgt (21 Jun 2010)

Well Victoria isnt that North of the River


----------



## mr. luke (23 Jun 2010)

I think i might make the journey either way.
just for the novelty of being able to ride now, and im bursting to see some faces.


----------



## Harkle420 (27 Jul 2010)

a Ukaps meet would be cool!!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (27 Jul 2010)

+1


----------



## Garuf (27 Jul 2010)

I can host one, any time in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (10 Aug 2010)

Bit more notice would be good. Unfortunately it's crazy busy at work right now.


----------

